# left wet sand in a bucket. fix?



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

so i accidentally left wet sand in a bucket for about a week. now its grey and smells. you think i can boil it and make it safe again?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I would say boil a little bit of it and put it into a big bowl and fill the bowl with some aquarium water that you already know the measures of( like ph and ammonia and that stuff) and test it each day for about a week. If the measures don't change then you're good.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

big b said:


> I would say boil a little bit of it and put it into a big bowl and fill the bowl with some aquarium water that you already know the measures of( like ph and ammonia and that stuff) and test it each day for about a week. If the measures don't change then you're good.


hmm.. thats smart


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, test it on a small scale before you do anything to your tank.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Don't boil rocks, don't boil anything from a reef tank (ever), and don't bother to boil your sand. You can boil driftwood, but you generally don't need to. If you want to clean the organics out (and kill most of the BB that remain) just rinse it well in tap water. If you don't want to kill any of the BB just put it in a tank and let it cycle on its own.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, never boil rocks. They will explode.


----------

